# DOXA 300T Divingstar - Unboxing -> Out and about



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

That’s not a bad looking watch. 
Is it the North Sea? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@MadsNilsson Thanks. Yes, the Norths Sea it is.


----------



## sosa_dos (May 29, 2019)

Congrats, looks better in your pics then it does in their website. Never thought i would actually like the yellow dial but it looks very good. Wear it in good health.


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

That's a sweet timepiece! I'm actually expecting delivery of my my 1st Doxa within the hour. Same model in Aquamarine. Hope it looks that good on wrist! 

Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks, @sosa_dos - I'm one of those pepole that really, really like the yellow color on objects around my house - so when I browsed through the Doxa catalogue the yellow got the full attention this time around.

@lanjim - Looking forward to se and hear your impressions.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, I need a DivingStar now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful looking watch, although with your Blue jacket and yellow dial I was expecting you to be Swedish rather than Norwegian 🙂


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks, @sosa_dos - I'm one of those pepole that really, really like the yellow color on objects around my house - so when I browsed through the Doxa catalogue the yellow got the full attention this time around.
> 
> @lanjim - Looking forward to se and hear your impressions.


The yellow on wrist looks amazing! First impressions are wow!









Sent from my SM-F700U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

lanjim said:


> The yellow on wrist looks amazing! First impressions are wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. Big congrats.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks can be deceiving.  @KAS118

However - the yellow dial is indeed just the same as the NG-yellow.


----------



## Andy654321 (Nov 26, 2018)

Wow, the dial looks fantastic.


----------



## AttackTimer (Oct 3, 2019)

I think I found my next watch.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

🔥


----------



## CPR101 (Apr 28, 2020)

Love the turtle case, the bracelet looks pretty nice too.


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

The bracelet on these watches literally looks like the comfiest thing ever. Lovely piece sir wear it in good health


----------



## monojoe (Jan 14, 2012)

Great looking watch and beautiful pics. Heck, I even like the Doxa box.


----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## raymondgrazi (Oct 24, 2012)

Awesome watch, picked up the Poseidon Yellow LE about 2 years ago because I needed a yellow dial after selling my Breitling Emergency Gen 1.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Great pix and watch -- the Doxa yellow is special for sure.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats. Thanks for providing all the pics. The yellow dial is so refreshing to look at - great wrist shots by the way. Enjoy your new DOXA.


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow, gotta admit, I too was not a fan of the yellow. That is, until I saw it on your wrist! Looks fantastic. No issue with the end link articulation?


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Well done mate..brilliant picture.
I wish they had continued BNIT..rather than current packaging...
But you don't wear the wrapping!!
Enjoy and wear it often..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@jcohen - The fixed end link was an issue I thought about before buying. After some Google research I fond that the "problem" became visually larger when the wrist size became smaller. Having a fairly flat 19cm wrist, it isn't a visual problem for me on my wrist.

However, if I for what ever reason want to fix this, I'll do as another user in one of the threads herein has done: Show your Doxa`s


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

@Loevhagen - you take great photo's 👍


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

KAS118 said:


> @Loevhagen - you take great photo's 👍


Thanks. The Doxa is such a funky watch, that it looks great and photographs easy.


----------



## jcohen (Oct 14, 2016)

Loevhagen said:


> @jcohen - The fixed end link was an issue I thought about before buying. After some Google research I fond that the "problem" became visually larger when the wrist size became smaller. Having a fairly flat 19cm wrist, it isn't a visual problem for me on my wrist.
> 
> However, if I for what ever reason want to fix this, I'll do as another user in one of the threads herein has done: Show your Doxa`s


Yeah, that looks like a good fix. I hate that the end link sticks out past the lugs. Another great yellow on yellow shot. Now I am rethinking the orange. Damn you!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The orange is nice, but I wish it hadn't faux patina. I prefer no-nonsens white lume material.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> The orange is nice, but I wish it hadn't faux patina. I prefer no-nonsens white lume material.


Hmmm...I think, for the 300T, its C3 used on the Professional and Searambler (which in daylight has a slight greenish hue); whereas I believe its BGW9 on the Divingstar, Caribbean and Sharkhunter.

I have got Old Radium/Vintage on another watch and it looks a lot different to what's on the 300T

However, I stand to be corrected 🙂


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Agree that the word "faux patina" is my bad. @KAS118 However, I like the lume plots to have no tint of colour during daytime.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Doxa is a wrist candy of some sorts.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


> @MadsNilsson Thanks. Yes, the Norths Sea it is.


Thought I recognised those clouds. 
Lovely watch BTW.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Trying some mix and match to see how the various pans out. Some I would buy if they were offered:


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

One of the best clasps I have experienced.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Beach walk.


----------



## technomilitia (Jul 23, 2012)

Sweet piece. Looks great with the blue jacket and grey skies. Enjoy, good choice!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

Appreciate all the pics and the time you spent, you have a very good eye


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Great pics and love the use! Followed you on IG.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Congrats! A photography masterclass . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GmtMasterIII (Aug 5, 2018)

I bought a 300 professional. Then I saw this thread. Now I have a 300T divingstar coming tomorrow. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Sorry.  However, looking forward to see some colorful images of it.



GmtMasterIII said:


> I bought a 300 professional. Then I saw this thread. Now I have a 300T divingstar coming tomorrow. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Beach walk/run with the Divingstar on ISOFrane yesterday. 16.5 degrees Celsius 1st of October is just spectacular.

And the beach is so far from any Covid-19 in mind you can get.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

That day I went bananas...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

raymondgrazi said:


> Awesome watch, picked up the Poseidon Yellow LE about 2 years ago because I needed a yellow dial after selling my Breitling Emergency Gen 1.


The yellow has grown in me, too. This thread has some of the best wrist shots I have had the pleasure of viewing!

I also have the Marei era Poseidon from a couple yeas back. I was really surprised to see how different vintage Divingstar yellow is when compared to that particular model. After grabbing my Poseidon, I had to find and restore a vintage one! Does anyone know if the yellow has remained consistently the same on the modern/contemporary Divingstars (Marei era to the present)?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Port of Stavanger with the Divingstar. The old vessel "Rogaland" (black vessel in this image series) was the hospital ship in the movie "Dunkirk". 














































Another vessel ("Sandnes"; neighboring town to Stavanger) was also at quay.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Unboxing of a 300T Professional.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## djgallo (Feb 20, 2006)

Love all the Doxa colors! Great pictures...thanks for sharing....Enjoy!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 15488059


Would I not already have a 300t Pro I'd get one solely based on this pic. Awesome, man!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Hammermountain said:


> Would I not already have a 300t Pro I'd get one solely based on this pic. Awesome, man!


Thanks. 

The Professional is like C-vitamins injected into your wrist veins.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Base.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Stowie (Jul 6, 2020)

Love how you update this thread with new pictures every once in a while. They always look so good! Makes me want a Doxa!


----------



## Serge Panchenko (Mar 30, 2014)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

BBQ in October.


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

@Loevhagen, fantastic topic. Keep the pictures coming!!!

Im happy to join with few of mine.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Brilliant images.  The Doxa is a photogenic watch indeed.



ripper said:


> @Loevhagen, fantastic topic. Keep the pictures coming!!!
> 
> Im happy to join with few of mine.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Brilliant day out an about with the Divingstar.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## RedViola (Nov 2, 2013)

Loevhagen said:


>


Yes. Just yes.🏆


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

That's it. I'm pulling the trigger on the 300T Divingstar!!!

This thread and another I just saw got me sold. I've been on the fence between the DS and Aquamarine but seeing how awesome and versatile the yellow is in your photos, this is it for me. I'm surprised to finally see a DS on someone's wrist because I see so many Pro and Searamblers everywhere (and I don't blame them, they're all beautiful). But that yellow is calling my name!!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

There is something about a yellow Doxa 300T.

A star it is.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Barton-test:


----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Still enjoying the unboxed Doxa watches.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Got my 300T Divingstar in. STUNNING.

Looks much better in real life than in photos. Hard to describe.

7 inch wrist for reference.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

That's a hell of a day. Thanks for the journey. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600 T-Graph Professional 
2007...hope your skiing Michael!! Cause it's boiling over here mate!!
Dave









Must be the heat..sorry fellas..went wrong way


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 15552941


Brilliant photo of a brilliant watch


----------



## Surelyuknow (Jun 19, 2011)

Beautiful pics and an excellent timepiece. IMHO you can't go wrong with any of their color choices.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

...now it's podcast time.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I still can't decide between the 300T and the 300. Can anyone convince me one way or the other?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

kritameth said:


> I still can't decide between the 300T and the 300. Can anyone convince me one way or the other?


Based on this - many go for the 300T: Doxa 300 vs Doxa 300t - 2020 model review/comparison


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

kritameth said:


> I still can't decide between the 300T and the 300. Can anyone convince me one way or the other?


I've had a 1500T Pro, 2020 300T Pro, 2020.5 300T Pro, and a 300 50th Searambler this year. The 2020.5 300T is the only one left, it's the perfect Doxa in my eyes. The only other I hope to add is a 300 Silverlung, easier said than done...


----------



## pokpok (Feb 17, 2010)

kritameth said:


> I still can't decide between the 300T and the 300. Can anyone convince me one way or the other?


I went with the 300 mainly because of the smaller dial and domed crystal. I find that to the be most attractive feature and the charm of the 300.

If that does not matter to you, 300T is arguably the better watch for the money based on the reviews.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

pokpok said:


> I went with the 300 mainly because of the smaller dial and domed crystal. I find that to the be most attractive feature and the charm of the 300.
> 
> If that does not matter to you, 300T is arguably the better watch for the money based on the reviews.


I like more dial real estate, more solid crown action, no distortions looking into the dial, ratcheting clasp, lower price, same COSC performance (or better) - so a 300T is thus a no brainer.

However - if a; smaller dial, domed crystal and higher price is your thing - 300 it is. ;


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> Based on this - many go for the 300T: Doxa 300 vs Doxa 300t - 2020 model review/comparison


That's a really great write-up, thanks for sharing!



ChrisWMT said:


> I've had a 1500T Pro, 2020 300T Pro, 2020.5 300T Pro, and a 300 50th Searambler this year. The 2020.5 300T is the only one left, it's the perfect Doxa in my eyes. The only other I hope to add is a 300 Silverlung, easier said than done...


Oh man, there's not enough 300 Silver Lungs for all of us! ? That's my grail Doxa as well, but I'm starting to think it'll never happen and I should just settle for one of the new ones.



pokpok said:


> I went with the 300 mainly because of the smaller dial and domed crystal. I find that to the be most attractive feature and the charm of the 300.
> 
> If that does not matter to you, 300T is arguably the better watch for the money based on the reviews.





Loevhagen said:


> I like more dial real estate, more solid crown action, no distortions looking into the dial, ratcheting clasp, lower price, same COSC performance (or better) - so a 300T is thus a no brainer.
> 
> However - if a; smaller dial, domed crystal and higher price is your thing - 300 it is. ;


Hmm, I really do find the vintage vibe of the 300 appealing. Huge fan of the domed crystal and thinner case. But the considerably lower price of the 300T and better spec overall can't be ignored. Is it an accepted fact that most 300T perform just as well as the 300, accuracy wise?


----------



## mdwhite (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm going to guess if price were a factor you would have already made your decision. I prefer the flat crystal. To me it just looks better. And, admittedly, all my Doxas' have the flat crystal so I may be a little biased toward what I have and know. And for me, the raised crystal would be finding everything it could to catch on and smack into.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

International dessert. 

Ethiopian: Yirgacheffe coffee
Norway: Home made cookies
Scotland: Glengoyne 18YO
Swiss/China (HK): Doxa SUB 300T


----------



## auburnvans (Apr 17, 2020)

kritameth said:


> I still can't decide between the 300T and the 300. Can anyone convince me one way or the other?


I've been having this same dilemma. Someone linked you to a a great comparison between the two, I read that post quite a bit. I was leaning 300 at first due to the smaller case and domed crystal, but in the comparison post it talked about how the 300T felt much heavier, which I like. The domed crystal is starting to lose its appeal to me as well, it does make the dial look absolutely tiny, like you're wearing a 34 mm or something. Maybe it's just pictures. Anyways, I'm leaning towards the 300T now just due to weight and dial. But I flip flop every week or so. What are you thinking?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

auburnvans said:


> I've been having this same dilemma. Someone linked you to a a great comparison between the two, I read that post quite a bit. I was leaning 300 at first due to the smaller case and domed crystal, but in the comparison post it talked about how the 300T felt much heavier, which I like. The domed crystal is starting to lose its appeal to me as well, it does make the dial look absolutely tiny, like you're wearing a 34 mm or something. Maybe it's just pictures. Anyways, I'm leaning towards the 300T now just due to weight and dial. But I flip flop every week or so. What are you thinking?


I'm in a similar boat, picturing myself more content with the objectively better 300T and saving some money one week, but then picturing myself more charmed by the vintage aesthetics of the 300 the next [week]. I'm pretty much back to square one, so this likely won't be happening this year, and deep down I'm still hoping a Silver Lung pops up to make this very easy.


----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


>


Great looking watch and nice photography. The Doxa packaging looks cheesy. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

JOHN J. said:


> Great looking watch and nice photography. The Doxa packaging looks cheesy. Enjoy your watch!


Thanks.  Agree that the packaging is almost a bit too McDonalds BigMac-ish. And that is indeed cheesy.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

During the dark autumn time, the Divingstar sure is a happy-watch-energy-source.


----------



## Xcellent1911 (Dec 9, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


>


Beautiful pics?!!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Xcellent1911 said:


> Beautiful pics?!!


Thanks.  I'll _blame it_ on the watch as it is quite photogenic.


----------



## TheBrownHope (Feb 27, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> During the dark autumn time, the Divingstar sure is a happy-watch-energy-source.
> 
> View attachment 15563247


BEAUTIFUL!!! I love my Divingstar 300T. Guys are wrong when they think the yellow isn't versatile. I can wear mine with almost anything... dressed up or down. I love mine so much I bought the 300T Poseidon too!! So now I have two yellow 300Ts (subtle differences justified my purchase). Your thread is proof of just how versatile it really is.


----------



## jettech (Oct 3, 2009)

Need to add this one to the collection. Very nice.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Chitowntex (Feb 25, 2018)

The yellow really pops and looks great. The yellow in the bezel surprisingly has good contract as well. Great look.


----------



## sean374 (Jan 28, 2018)

How is it four months later? I really like the color.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

sean374 said:


> How is it four months later? I really like the color.


The yellow is still OK - but Doxa customer service has killed some of the positive Doxa vibe I had. Their customer service stinks (as described elsewhere on this forum).

The Seiko SPB143 has kinda taken over the wrist here.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Similarly have not taken off the SPB143 since receiving end of 2020. Everything reported on this watch has been true. But back to the topic at hand — undeniably the Divingstar in whatever form is a great cure for the winter doldrums. Or any doldrum.


----------



## Lord Mike (Feb 17, 2018)

Man, that yellow is fantastic, I hadn't ever considered anything other than the orange! This makes things difficult


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 15663651


Bring back the doxa I say sir.. we need your colourful pictures to brighten up these dark days.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Lazy Sunday.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Testing tropic strap on the Doxas:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Comparison shot.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Testing tropic strap on the Doxas:
> 
> View attachment 15722537
> 
> ...


Prefer the rounded end for sure.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Comparison shot.


Helluva trio. The SPB has been my daily since I got it end of 2020 with one of the few interruptions during that time being the Divingstar. Go figure!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Out 'n' about.


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

That yellow dial is amazing!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

It even shines bright when it rains.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SUN!!!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

I should not have clicked on this thread... how can I not get one now!


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

kritameth said:


> I should not have clicked on this thread... how can I not get one now!


You are too right. I think this guy takes the best watch photos I have ever seen. He could sell me anything!!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Back onto the BOR-bracelet today.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 15787847


Such a tease😱😛. And I thought I shortened my watch bucket list🤔


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just excellent pics


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks @boatswain and @Relo60 - I just have a soft spot for the color yellow, as it emits such great energy. Besides, yellow this time of year and upcoming summer season just works.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks @boatswain and @Relo60 - I just have a soft spot for the color yellow, as it emits such great energy. Besides, yellow this time of year and upcoming summer season just works.


I've been eyeing up Doxas recently and your pics sure help

Went back and enjoyed all the pics in this thread.

Thanks again for sharing and keep it coming!


----------



## waymond wamano (Apr 21, 2020)

The Sub is definitely my next watch. but always wondered the difference between sub 300 vs 300t?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

waymond wamano said:


> The Sub is definitely my next watch. but always wondered the difference between sub 300 vs 300t?


This is the thread for you ->  Doxa 300 vs Doxa 300t - 2020 model review/comparison


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

After wearing the Divingstar 300T for eight consecutive days, it is +7 seconds. Having this non-COSC Doxa running that accurate, is just pure luck I guess - but either way, it makes me smile and proves that you don not have to buy a COSC to get accuracy. Maybe I was lucky.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Quick and dirty photo of the "sun" (aka Divingstar) at my home office desk.


----------



## Matty9003 (Jul 16, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 15787847


What size wrist do you have sir? You capture this watch better then anyone on the internet! Amazing stuff.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks @Matty9003. Approx 7 and 3/4 inch.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Space hack in the garage.  Your car will always have a space to park amongst all other family stuff:


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Are those Tropic straps Synchron's, @Loevhagen?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a couple of ISOfrane from Synchron watch group, and looked at the tropic straps from the same company. The hard cut ends on the tropic strap from them is a design deal breaker for me. I went with these instead from Watchgecko:


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Flower power diver?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Flower power diver?
> 
> View attachment 15796301


Man, the tone of that yellow is spot on


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Man, the tone of that yellow is spot on


Thanks. If you compare it to the flower pot in the background, the yellow color is called "Mango Juice". Pretty much the same as the Divingstar. Other places on the internet, "Ripe Mango" is used for the following color code:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks. If you compare it to the flower pot in the background, the yellow color is called "Mango Juice". Pretty much the same as the Divingstar. Other places on the internet, "Ripe Mango" is used for the following color code:
> 
> View attachment 15798769


Delicious!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks. If you compare it to the flower pot in the background, the yellow color is called "Mango Juice". Pretty much the same as the Divingstar. Other places on the internet, "Ripe Mango" is used for the following color code:
> 
> View attachment 15798769


Just looking at that colour reminds me of Philippine mango. The best in the world???


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> I have a couple of ISOfrane from Synchron watch group, and looked at the tropic straps from the same company. The hard cut ends on the tropic strap from them is a design deal breaker for me. I went with these instead from Watchgecko:


They look great. I think my Synchron Military will come with a Synchron Tropic, looking forward to giving them a try, but I'm worried the flat end will bother me as well. Have been eyeing Wolbrook, which looks identical to Joseph Bonnie, except not out of stock, but might have to give the Watchgecko a try.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

kritameth said:


> They look great. I think my Synchron Military will come with a Synchron Tropic, looking forward to giving them a try, but I'm worried the flat end will bother me as well. Have been eyeing Wolbrook, which looks identical to Joseph Bonnie, except not out of stock, but might have to give the Watchgecko a try.


I think this is a JB tropic and it looks much better with these _refined_ ends. Image by @MaBr.


----------



## jskane (Mar 18, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> I think this is a JB tropic and it looks much better with these _refined_ ends. Image by @MaBr.


100% agree - I own that JB strap and wondered if I'd like it more than the Tropic's chopped look - although, I bet that Tropic could be pretty cool depending on the watch. Either way, I ordered a PVD Military with the ISOfrane strap. Mine hasn't arrived yet but I'm also thinking it might wear well with the O/D Green Uncle Seiko GL831.

Def looking forward to it!


----------



## David76 (Dec 24, 2015)

The yellow color of the divingstar is really cool.
I am aiming for the 300t of the limited edition version of Poseidon, but it is a bit thicker than the 300, so I am troubled by the discomfort on my wrist. It fits really well on your wrist, I envy that.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Hiking with the family and the Divingstar 300T today. 

Step 1: Preparing and assembling the storm kitchen in order to make coffee and some hot snack to all. The storm kitchen selected is "Trangia" - a classic.










Step 2: But first, coffee is mandatory. Using gas makes hot boiling water in just a couple of minutes. Nothing is like fresh coffee out in the nature - and bonus when the sun shines like today.  Not the worst view enjoying the coffee and the Divingstar yellow dial this easter holiday.



















Step 3: What kind of snack is suitable in the wild on such a lovely day like this? Burgers of course. 



















Step 4: Making salad and buns to go with the burger while the burgers fry and gets real juicy.  Tip: Use the diving bezel to time the burgers when you prepare several of them in order to get them evenly prepared.










Step 5: Obligatory stuff to go with the juicy burgers.










Step 6: Oh my god! That tasted fantastic and the view made it probably taste even better. 










Step 7: Dessert? No, just kidding. Not all family members like burgers, so we made some hot dogs as well.





































Thats it. Tomorrow is yet another hiking. See you then.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the adventures.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> Hiking with the family and the Divingstar 300T today.
> 
> Step 1: Preparing and assembling the storm kitchen in order to make coffee and some hot snack to all. The storm kitchen selected is "Trangia" - a classic.
> 
> ...


Great photos?? as always. But you're making me hungry ??


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Walkie without talkie (aka speedy walking alone by the sea).


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

New sunny day = new adventures.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Exceptional weather this easter holiday; third day with sun and out and about. Beer. Burger. Sun. Divingstar. Coffee. Chocolate.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Beach walk.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Wearing the Professional on a tropic today. It's vibrant OK, but can't beat the energizing Divingstar. IMHO.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Out with the Divingstar - again. 

All packed and ready to go.










At the destination. First it's coffee time and then hot food preparations.




























It's HOT! The Divingstar I mean. The soup is getting there...only 11 min. left according to the bezel insert.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great on the tropic.

And a beautiful adventure too


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Looks great on the tropic.
> 
> And a beautiful adventure too


Best time of the year is now. 5 months with longer days and sunny days in-between. There will be a lot of hiking in 2021, since 2020 and home office was terrible boring.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 15820309


The way the 300T fits on your wrist is honestly perfection.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

*SUMMER!*


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Beach walk season is here.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Sunday ain't bad either.  Lovely day with the family ... and Doxa Professional SUB 300T.





































From WW2 and the five years the germans "visited" Norway...










But much better; sitting close to the ocean and just listen to the sound it makes...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Spring Cleaningstar...


----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

Great looking watch. I was torn between the yellow and orange faces, finally decided on the orange. Maybe a yellow in the future.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

RLS1851 said:


> Great looking watch. I was torn between the yellow and orange faces, finally decided on the orange. Maybe a yellow in the future.


Enjoy your Professional. Is it a 300T or a 300?

Anyway, many go for the "safe bet" orange. For me, the Divingstar is the true winner in the line-up - and I just love the yellow dial - as it really emits energy.


----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

Loevhagen said:


> Enjoy your Professional. Is it a 300T or a 300?
> 
> Anyway, many go for the "safe bet" orange. For me, the Divingstar is the true winner in the line-up - and I just love the yellow dial - as it really emits energy.


Mine is the 300T Professional. I'm more into the fall type colors so the orange Professional really hit it for me. Thanks for sharing all the great Photo's really wish we could go there and see of those things.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I didn't think a yellow watch could be so beautiful. 
Thank you for this fantastic series of photos.

I'll put this 300T on my list.


----------



## alweisenberger (Nov 19, 2018)

beatiful!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

300 bracelet on the 300T since the latter's bracelet weighs 20% more than the former (both adjusted to same wrist).


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Loevhagen said:


> View attachment 15820309


Well, due to this thread I'm about $2K poorer. My 300T Divingstar should arrive Tuesday....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

BT1985 said:


> Well, due to this thread I'm about $2K poorer. My 300T Divingstar should arrive Tuesday....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope the Divingstar meets your criteria. Looking forward to the images.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Garden time with the Divingstar this afternoon - along with selecting new outside colors for the house.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Video showcasing a 300T on a 300 bracelet:


__
http://instagr.am/p/COav3ZxnyNE/


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Loevhagen said:


> I hope the Divingstar meets your criteria. Looking forward to the images.


Just got it today and I absolutely love it!


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> 300 bracelet on the 300T since the latter's bracelet weighs 20% more than the former (both adjusted to same wrist).


You can just swap out the end links??? I thought it was much more complicated than that...

If not - good to know. That leaves the option of getting a 300T on a rubber and then complete with the bracelet of the 300 non-T (which is also significantly cheaper, IIRC).


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@BT1985 - Big congrats with the energizing Divingstar! 

@paysdoufs - Yes, it is only a simple end link swap.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Thank - I’m intrigued 

So which bracelet (which basically means which clasp…) has your preference?


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

How did I miss a 10 page Doxa thread.

I don't find those new cases cheesy, they look a lot more useful that the aluminum tube that is up in my closet, which hasn't seen the light of day since I bought my Sharkhunter. Can you buy just the new travel case?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

paysdoufs said:


> Thank - I'm intrigued
> 
> So which bracelet (which basically means which clasp&#8230 has your preference?


You have to take into account that I love the old style Rolex bracelets. The new Rolex bracelets are superb, but there's a charm with the bracelet on 5-digit Submariners. So - the bracelet for the 300 is thinner and lighter than the 300T bracelet. In my opinion, thinner and lighter is always better.

The 300T bracelet has two different clasps; one older larger style and one more lean. Both having ratcheting diver's extension. I prefer the new one as it is significantly lighter and thinner than the old style.

Summa summarum: The 300 bracelet on the 300T gives me a more vintage vibe. The new style 300T bracelet is good - if you have the new clasp on it (as I see you have).

Enjoy your new Divingstar. In an ocean of Sharkhunter, Professional and Searambler - the Divingstar really stands out.


----------



## electric_cowboy (Mar 8, 2017)

Congrats! Miss my 300t pro. One I should've kept.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Summer arrived today - so BBQ and Divingstar was obligatory. 










Being a tad lazy, the Husqvarna is cutting the lawn while I do other things.










BBQ is one of those lazy things. 



















Garden experiment while BBQ; planting a Siberian larch. Hope it settles in.










Divingstar 300T in the garden. It kinda fits in with it's bright happy color.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

A Doxa post rain in the garden. Happy colors FTW.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Making meatballs and tomato saus whilst drinking a Nebbiolo and timing everything with the Divingstar.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Never, ever loose your Divingstar 300T in a field of Dandelions...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Hm...I want one more (of course), but uncertain about which one to get. Anyway, the search is fun.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Would have to be the turquoise for bright colour matches photo opportunities ... I prefer my Sharkhunter but black on black not the cheeriest pics ....for me its Sharkhunter, Diving Star then Searambler. If there was a grey it'd match the grey dreich weather in the NE Scotland right now!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Loevhagen said:


> @BT1985 - Big congrats with the energizing Divingstar!
> 
> @paysdoufs - Yes, it is only a simple end link swap.


Thanks! Still loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

BT1985 said:


> Thanks! Still loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand why traditionalists go for orange silver og black - but honestly the yellow is the true gem in the current Doxa lineup.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

BT1985 said:


> Well, due to this thread I'm about $2K poorer. My 300T Divingstar should arrive Tuesday....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worth every penny. You'll see.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Trying the orange for a couple of days to see how I feel about it not being yellow. 🤣


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


>


I really love all your Divingstar pics, but you gotta admit, that Professional is really something special! I have not taken mine off the wrist since it arrived on Thursday. My Sharkhunter and Searambler are not happy at all...haha


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> I really love all your Divingstar pics, but you gotta admit, that Professional is really something special! I have not taken mine off the wrist since it arrived on Thursday. My Sharkhunter and Searambler are not happy at all...haha


Vivid colors during summer is a winner. Agreed.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Another orange day it is - but I feel the craving for the Divingstar now...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

BBQ and Divingstar in the garden.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> BBQ and Divingstar in the garden.


I LOVE that dark navy strap looks great with the Divingstar!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> I LOVE that dark navy strap looks great with the Divingstar!


Thanks. Here's a video of it ----> *IG Video*


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks. Here's a video of it ----> *IG Video*


Gorgeous! Who makes the deployant clasp?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> Gorgeous! Who makes the deployant clasp?


I bought a few such said clasp from Watchgecko along with their FKM tropic straps --> This one


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Diving into some gardening.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Finishing what was started in the garden yesterday.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


>


That black strap looks amazing!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> That black strap looks amazing!


Thanks. The black strap complements the black details on the dial and hands quite nice. I look at the black OEM-rubber every day - maybe I'll spend the cash on it one day. The Tropic will do for now.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> Thanks. The black strap complements the black details on the dial and hands quite nice. I look at the black OEM-rubber every day - maybe I'll spend the cash on it one day. The Tropic will do for now.


I think I actually prefer your Tropic straps to the OEM silicone for most normal non-diving activities. It seems a bit more minimal. Not to mention that the pricing on the OEM strap makes my eyes water


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> ...Not to mention that the pricing on the OEM strap makes my eyes water


...same here. However, you get a lot of rubber for the money though. 🤣 People need to cut away almost half of the rubber to make it fit.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the black strap picking up the black highlights on the dial and hands. 

It looks like you can get the rubber strap with out the clasp. That would save a bit of money if you picked up another generic clasp from somewhere like watxhgecko or strap code. 

How do you find a standard 20/18mm tapered strap on the 300T?

Does it feel too delicate?

Would a straight 20/20 non tapered strap work better?


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Hirsch Accent a good fit on a Doxa too - and very comfortable.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

boatswain said:


> It looks like you can get the rubber strap with out the clasp. That would save a bit of money if you picked up another generic clasp from somewhere like watxhgecko or strap code.


That is a nice idea.  I have thought about it since the ratcheting clasp on the OEM rubber is gigantic - and I have sporadically looked for alternatives. I even thought about buying a Searambler 300T on a black rubber strap, just to get the strap.



boatswain said:


> How do you find a standard 20/18mm tapered strap on the 300T? Does it feel too delicate?


I understand where you're coming from, but since it tapers to 18mm and not 16mm, the tropic is in balance. IMO.



boatswain said:


> Would a straight 20/20 non tapered strap work better?


Context: I hate non-tapered bracelets. E.g. I never use the Omega Seamaster 300M bracelet for that exact reason. I love that Doxa's bracelet flares out before tapering down - in order to give it a tapered look.  I have a 20mm non tapered rubber strap (Zuludiver 400), and even though it works, I prefer the tropic strap that tapers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good thoughts. 

I'd be tempted to get the plain strap and add a straightforward clasp like this.

(From WatchGecko)










The static adjustments would allow for dialing in the fit nicely of the cut strap.

With the adjustable Doxa buckle I could see getting stuck with needing the adjustable clasp to be open a couple positions to get the perfect fit, as there are no static adjustments I think on it. And the holes are pretty far apart on the strap.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Then I just need the rubber strap...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> Then I just need the rubber strap...
> 
> View attachment 15912131
> 
> ...


Hah!

There you go

That strap probably looks great though on the Doxas!

I also wondered about this one...









ZULUDIVER Padded Tropical Rubber Watch Strap (MkII)


Introducing the NEW ZULUDIVER Padded Tropical rubber watch strap..... With this new MKII (August 2021) improved version of our popular selling rubber watch strap, we have taken customer feedback and made a few upgrades. The watch strap now features qu




www.watchgecko.com





Slightly modernized and cleaner tropic.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I need one more Doxa to squeeze the 16618 out of the watch roll.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> I need one more Doxa to squeeze the 16618 out of the watch roll.


You know you want to join team AQUA! She would look perfect with the Pro and the Divingstar


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> You know you want to join team AQUA! She would look perfect with the Pro and the Divingstar


I'm this close:

* ---> <---*

(illustration is indeed in scale).


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not a fan of military watches, so this is a tounge in cheek. I strongly believe Doxa is all about *positive* things in life and not watches for tactical operations in armed conflicts.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

New 300T Divingstar just arrived...WOW...truly a special color! The amazing pictures in this thread finally pushed me over the edge!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> New 300T Divingstar just arrived...WOW...truly a special color! The amazing pictures in this thread finally pushed me over the edge!


Congrats.  The color sure is energizing.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Denim strap with yellow stitching works.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> I need one more Doxa to squeeze the 16618 out of the watch roll.


Great collection, but what's that Doxa on the far right? It's not one of those 200 Sub's...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> New 300T Divingstar just arrived...WOW...truly a special color! The amazing pictures in this thread finally pushed me over the edge!


Ok so now you're waiving these Erica's around ... I know what you're doing, and it's not going to work, no way.

But they do look cool.

So, just for kicks and grins, how much do they lift the watch off the wrist? That's my issue with nato's and zulu's, I've never liked the fit of them, even though I have more than a handful of them. But never an Erica's, except for my Apple watch, but on the AW version, Erica has fixed the problem of all nato's and zulu's: they do not pass under the watch.

Not that I'm going to buy one. And bookmarking Erica's website is just so I don't have to look it up again...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Ok so now you're waiving these Erica's around ... I know what you're doing, and it's not going to work, no way.
> 
> But they do look cool.
> 
> ...


Haha...yes sir, I am a person that absolutely hates NATO and ZULU for the same reason. The Erika is a single pass, meaning only one level of material under the watch head. In addition, because of the slight stretch of the material, you can fit them to the wrist perfectly and they expand and contract as you move.

They are able to control super heavy divers because they are more rigid than the cheaper knock-offs and the colors are a perfect match for various Doxa colors. Erika "invented" her strap to help her husband (a Doxa collector) who could never find the perfect fit with NATO or Zulu. If you are in the US...buy from Holben's, unless you want a more rare color combo. Super fast shipping and great selection!

Also, I will warn you...after you buy your first, they tend to multiply like Gremlins!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Haha...yes sir, I am a person that absolutely hates NATO and ZULU for the same reason. The Erika is a single pass, meaning only one level of material under the watch head. In addition, because of the slight stretch of the material, you can fit them to the wrist perfectly and they expand and contract as you move.
> 
> They are able to control super heavy divers because they are more rigid than the cheaper knock-offs and the colors are a perfect match for various Doxa colors. Erika "invented" her strap to help her husband (a Doxa collector) who could never find the perfect fit with NATO or Zulu. If you are in the US...buy from Holben's, unless you want a more rare color combo. Super fast shipping and great selection!
> 
> Also, I will warn you...after you buy your first, they tend to multiply like Gremlins!


Ok so NOT that I'm going to get one ... asking for a friend ... Erica;'s I recall asks for wrist circumference? Does Holden's do that? Not that I've been looking at these. Just out of curiosity, how to you select size?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Ok so NOT that I'm going to get one ... asking for a friend ... Erica;'s I recall asks for wrist circumference? Does Holden's do that? Not that I've been looking at these. Just out of curiosity, how to you select size?


There is a sliding piece of hardware that allows you to really dial in the fit. Holben's stocks what Erika has determined is the "standard" size. It will fit everything from 6.5" to 7.5" without needing a custom size. My guess is that Erika asks when ordering direct to make sure it will fit people outside the normal range. My wrist is 6.75" and the one strap that I ordered directly from Erika was the same length as the ones I have purchased from Holbens.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> There is a sliding piece of hardware that allows you to really dial in the fit. Holben's stocks what Erika has determined is the "standard" size. It will fit everything from 6.5" to 7.5" without needing a custom size. My guess is that Erika asks when ordering direct to make sure it will fit people outside the normal range. My wrist is 6.75" and the one strap that I ordered directly from Erika was the same length as the ones I have purchased from Holbens.


Got it, thanks. The apple watch versions also have the sliding hardware.

Is that a gray one, what Erica calls "mirage", or "Shamal"? Both look gray to me.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Shamal is a dark coffee brown with a hint of grey. The strap in the picture is Mirage + Orange and the strap on the Divingstar is Black Ops + Dark Grey. Mirage is a nice dark, fairly neutral grey. This afternoon, I am going to put Green + Yellow on the Divingstar. On Monday, Black Ops + Yellow will arrive. Exciting times!

Here is another picture of Mirage + White on my BB58...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> New 300T Divingstar just arrived...WOW...truly a special color! The amazing pictures in this thread finally pushed me over the edge!


"My friend" ordered the gray one... might have ordered a green one too...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> "My friend" ordered the gray one... might have ordered a green one too...


Fantastic! I look forward to seeing some pics when they arrive. Solid color or stripe? The Green + Yellow is one of my favorites...I put it on the Divingstar last night and it looks really really good. I will post up some pics soon


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Fantastic! I look forward to seeing some pics when they arrive. Solid color or stripe? The Green + Yellow is one of my favorites...I put it on the Divingstar last night and it looks really really good. I will post up some pics soon


Orange strips on each ... specifically will be used on the Doxa's. The green Original for the orange dial Pro, but I think would look great with the Shark. Gray could go silver and black dials.

So far I like the SR best with the BOR, and the Pro with the Doxa black rubber. The Shark I like on the rubber, but like the BOR a little better. Going to an outdoor evening wedding later this month, ocean front venue... I think the silver with the BOR on just might get the call.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Orange strips on each ... specifically will be used on the Doxa's. The green Original for the orange dial Pro, but I think would look great with the Shark. Gray could go silver and black dials.
> 
> So far I like the SR best with the BOR, and the Pro with the Doxa black rubber. The Shark I like on the rubber, but like the BOR a little better. Going to an outdoor evening wedding later this month, ocean front venue... I think the silver with the BOR on just might get the call.


Sounds like some great pairings! I look forward to seeing some pics when they arrive.

The Searambler is the dark horse in my little collection of Doxa. It was the one I was most uncertain about when I first purchased it, but it has been the one I reach for the most lately. The Professional is an iconic color. The Divingstar is just as beautiful.

But the SR is super versatile; a real chameleon. It can dress up or down and looks great on a strap or bracelet. I need to find some good rubber/silicone straps. The OEM is so darn pricey, but I am always tempted. I have an Isofrane on the way. That should be nice, albeit a bit thick. Fun times


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Orange strips on each ... specifically will be used on the Doxa's. The green Original for the orange dial Pro, but I think would look great with the Shark. Gray could go silver and black dials.
> 
> So far I like the SR best with the BOR, and the Pro with the Doxa black rubber. The Shark I like on the rubber, but like the BOR a little better. Going to an outdoor evening wedding later this month, ocean front venue... I think the silver with the BOR on just might get the call.


Another great option is the Orange + White. I was hesitant at first because I didn't want a bright, neon orange, but it is an nice, ever so slightly rusty orange that matches the hands of the Shark and Rambler perfectly!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Would anyone be willing to measure the crystal diameter of the 300T? 

I'm looking to get an Idea of the dial size

Cheers!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Would anyone be willing to measure the crystal diameter of the 300T?
> 
> I'm looking to get an Idea of the dial size
> 
> Cheers!


It's supposed to be 28mm.
Hard to measure exactly (hands none to steady), but this should help.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

27.4 for the 300T and 26.4 for the 300

I pulled both apart and measured for this



PERFECT SUB





boatswain said:


> Would anyone be willing to measure the crystal diameter of the 300T?
> 
> I'm looking to get an Idea of the dial size
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> It's supposed to be 28mm.
> Hard to measure exactly (hands none to steady), but this should help.
> View attachment 15932556


I got about the same, 27.44 ... on my 300 (NOT the "T"). Then, and agree hard to do, got about the same number on my 1200 ... which of course the same as the 300T.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Flyingdoctor said:


> 27.4 for the 300T and 26.4 for the 300
> 
> I pulled both apart and measured for this
> 
> ...


I was trying to figure this out a few weeks ago.

Looking at a 300 (non-T) and 1200, head on, side by side, from a couple of feet away, it seems (to me) that that the edges of the 300's box crystal can sort of "fade away", and that edge distortion takes over, making the 300 and 1200 dial look just about the same size. The only time the crystal on my 300's look a little too "small" is a side look, at a small angle, from inside of an arms length away, where I think the box of the crystal edges are most clearly noticeable.

So, getting out the digital calipers, and eye balling the 1200's crystal, I was getting about the same diameter as the 300's box. Which lead me to believe that the inside diameter of the bezel is the same on both watches. The outside diameter is the same, from what I see. Is that right?

This further lead me to think that the crystals on both are actually the same diameter, but the thick side walls of the box crystal on the 300 requires the smaller dial.

Caveat: I recognize that digital calipers like any other precision instrument can vary from brand to brand, even copy to copy, depending on calibration and acceptable QC deviation. I can reset mine to zero, but that does not address possible calibration differences.

Rather than focus on the numbers we get, and recognizing you are one of the leading authorities on Doxa's, ... and you took these apart ...wondering your thoughts:

Is the inside diameter of the bezels the same, and therefor the crystal are also the same diameter?
It's the box walls that drive the smaller dial on the 300, a smaller crystal to fit a smaller bezel opening? 
Visually, does the box crystal edge distortion create an optical illusion, viewed from about an arms length distance away, make the dials appear to be almost, if not the same, size?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks folks! 

Very helpful.

I knew the dial was smaller than is typical but that really helps. Seems the only dial/crystal I have handy that is the same size is an old dress watch!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Mellow *yellow* - combined with shades of green - is indeed SUMMER!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Thanks folks!
> 
> Very helpful.
> 
> I knew the dial was smaller than is typical but that really helps. Seems the only dial/crystal I have handy that is the same size is an old dress watch!


Ready to pull the trigger B?🤔😊. Every time Loevhagen posts his photos, I get closer to the edge of getting a 300 yellow or orange dial😬😅


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Ready to pull the trigger B?. Every time Loevhagen posts his photos, I get closer to the edge of getting a 300 yellow or orange dial


Hey Relo!

Let's say it is in the hopper but nothing immediately imminent. For now. 

And oh yes, Loevhagen posts some amazing and tempting pics.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Doxa = Summerwatch.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Out and about.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Tenderloin + Ch. Musar 1996 + Divingstar = perfect Saturday.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

...and then time for dessert: Evening sun in the garden, some music and a cigar.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

The summer watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## ThatIrishGuy (Jun 26, 2021)

Loevhagen your pictures get me closer each day to buying the divingstar over the professional as my first proper watch buy. Looks amazing


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Beautiful shots. Great color against the cold landscape!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


>


Amazing. 🟡


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Morning coffee with a Divingstar, sun, ocean and warm weather is a perfect way to start the day.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Doxa Headquarters?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

After a brief trip to the Doxa Headquarters -> Breakfast.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Even though I honestly prefer sport watches on their bracelet, I can't deny that I really, really like the Divingstar on this bespoke denim strap.


----------



## schoutedeni (Jul 2, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Divingstar @ Oslo


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Time for some orange on a grey tropic strap.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> Time for some orange on a grey tropic strap.
> 
> View attachment 16029943


That looks amazing! Well done!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Agreed. Awesome. 🟠


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks great! I've been looking for a good picture of the light gray- thanks for posting!


Loevhagen said:


> Time for some orange on a grey tropic strap.
> 
> View attachment 16029943


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


>


Looks great on black strap...love it!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> Looks great on black strap...love it!


Yellow and black is the highest contrast color combination there is - so it makes the Doxa look somewhat _sharper and balanced_, if that makes sense.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> Yellow and black is the highest contrast color combination there is - so it makes the Doxa look somewhat _sharper and balanced_, if that makes sense.


Agreed...I have a special Divingstar incoming this weekend. I will post some pics when it arrives!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I just added some yellow back to my Doxa collection...LOVE this one!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Had been a grey Zenith Autosport this weekend ... but you've inspired a swap for bit more colour


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


>


Oh well done!


----------



## sylt (Dec 5, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Hm...OK...got a brown tropic strap to wear on the "Professional" and the "Divingstar". It's sure an odd combination for sure - but hey - it looks look somewhat charming.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> Hm...OK...got a brown tropic strap to wear on the "Professional" and the "Divingstar". It's sure an odd combination for sure - but hey - it looks look somewhat charming.


Any pics to share?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

SaddleSC said:


> Any pics to share?


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Keeping the 70s vibe with the Divingstar.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Green grass. Yellow Doxa. Lazy days. Ah...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Listening to some real music compared to top of the pops these days...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Sometimes - *yellow* - is all you need.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Commenced my 3D-art project today.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Progressing...




















Tomorrow, the real fun begins in transforming the different areas into 3D.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

Loevhagen said:


> Progressing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your pics are awesome. 

In my humble opinion the DOXA Subs look the best on the Doxa Black rubber strap...especially the Divingstar and Searambler.. It is the best strap and clasp combo of any of my dive watches except maybe my Ploprof 1200.


----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys I apologise in advance for bombarding this thread but I'm looking at the pictures and I decided I want a doxa sub.

I've never owned a diver and I'm more of a 1 collection guy so I'm in the market for quality, reliable and a little standing out watch (hence the orange doxa .

I have two questions:

I'm thinking between 300 and 300T and I want a bracelet. Does any of the two bracelets is objectively better ? For example the 300 bracelet seems less prone to malfunction to me (mechanical, no buttons) but maybe I'm mistaken ?

It will be my first dive watch since a long time. How prone the rotating bezel is to gathering dust and does it require any maintenance after a few years ? I'm talking about the rotating function only. I'm aware Doxa is a scratch magnet and I don't mind it 

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

VincePL said:


> Hey guys I apologise in advance for bombarding this thread but I'm looking at the pictures and I decided I want a doxa sub.
> 
> I've never owned a diver and I'm more of a 1 collection guy so I'm in the market for quality, reliable and a little standing out watch (hence the orange doxa .
> 
> ...


The 300 wears MUCH smaller than the 300T. The dial is smaller and the domed crystal makes it appear even smaller. If you have a 6.75 in. wrist or larger go for the 300T.


----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks for your reply  I prefer 300T overall visually. My question was not precise: I meant which of the bracelets from 300 or 300T do you prefer or if any is an upgrade over the other? (edited post)


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

VincePL said:


> thanks for your reply  I prefer 300T overall visually. My question was not precise: I meant which of the bracelets from 300 or 300T do you prefer or if any is an upgrade over the other? (edited post)


Oh sorry.....I cant advise you on that as I wear the black rubber strap.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@VincePL - The 300T on its original bracelet is a nice combo - but for me, the 300-bracelet on the 300T is a perfect comfort match. Please note that I like the 5-digit Rolex Submariner bracelets, and even though the 6-digit Rolex Submariner is technically better - its all about subjective preferences. If you prefer the sturdiness and Glidelock functionality of the latter, you will probably prefer the 300T on it's original bracelet with integrated diver clasp / extension.


----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)

Guys I just wanted to say I hate this thread 

I was pretty much seton getting the safe, boring  orange Doxa, but this thread convinced me to consider yellow. I'm going to the store tomorrow to check it in person. I can't grasp on the pictures is the yellow a lemon like or more warm and saturated. If it's the latter (as I love warm yellow color) I might walk out of the store with my first Doxa :O


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Perhaps you are lucky and the various options will prevent you to buy one


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

VincePL said:


> Guys I just wanted to say I hate this thread
> 
> I was pretty much seton getting the safe, boring  orange Doxa, but this thread convinced me to consider yellow. I'm going to the store tomorrow to check it in person. I can't grasp on the pictures is the yellow a lemon like or more warm and saturated. If it's the latter (as I love warm yellow color) I might walk out of the store with my first Doxa :O


The yellow is leaning more towards the warm yellow. That is why I still own it and wear it.


----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)

aaaand... I chickened out. 

I like the yellow, but I'm more of a "one watch for everything" guy, so I eventually decided it will not be as versatile as I'd like. Black is a little too boring for me and silver was out of stock so I picked the Sub 300 caribbean. 

Even though I ordered through domestic AD, the delivery time is 4-5 days so I have some time to wait ;(( I will keep you updated, guys, once my watch arrives.


----------



## DiversWatch (Dec 5, 2015)

Congratulations. So you started with a Sub 300T Divingstar and finished with a Sub 300 caribbean ?
However, they all look great. Hope to see the pictures.


----------



## MavPL (Feb 21, 2010)

Here it is. I love it!


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Congrats - don't see enough of the Caribbeans and Sharkhunters on here


----------



## rushman (Jul 16, 2018)

can't wait to get mine...


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome! I love seeing 2 years of love on that watch!

Love the yellow, looks great!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Loevhagen said:


>


Nice with the 300-bracelet! How is it it - doesn't the end of the bracelet sort of touch the case when you angle it at a bit? I remembered I tested that combo, but decided against it for that reason.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

@BSwed - Your correct regarding "...a bit...". Some people go bananas when that happen and take out the Dremel to fix it. I just roll my eyes and let it be.  The thinner bracelet with the old style stamped clasp is way more important as a whole wearing experience than that "...bit...".

After 5 years of use, maybe I have "Dremeled" the bracelet or watch case ditto by simply wearing and enjoying the watch on that bracelet.

tl;dr - the issue is minute.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Loevhagen said:


> @BSwed - Your correct regarding "...a bit...". Some people go bananas when that happen and take out the Dremel to fix it. I just roll my eyes and let it be.  The thinner bracelet with the old style stamped clasp is way more important as a whole wearing experience than that "...bit...".
> 
> After 5 years of use, maybe I have "Dremeled" the bracelet or watch case ditto by simply wearing and enjoying the watch on that bracelet.
> 
> tl;dr - the issue is minute.


You're right. I'll give it a go again. I've a feeling it's a non-issue once you have it on your wrist. I did the mistake of sort of bending the bracelet back and forth directly after installing instead of just putting it on and wearing it.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Beautiful photography 
🤍


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Happy hour over. Time for dinner.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Time for lunch. Christ...it's 93F...and the beer gets warm way too fast.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

The Divingstar had to be back home today for this location. Maybe bring it tomorrow:


----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

Love the pictures, wear it in the best of health


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Loving all these pics!


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)




----------

